# Adaware SE Personal Manual Updates



## jfa57 (Jan 16, 2008)

Could someone please advise me on how to complete the manual updates for my computer which has ME as an operating system. I read the instructions from Cheeseball81. The zip file is just sitting in that folder and the program still shows Dec 27/07 as the last dated update. I can't seem to get it to copy it into the program. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. I'd appreciate any advice. My computer skills are beginner to intermediate so simple intsrutctions would help me a long way.
Thank You


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Did you double click the zip file to extract the file?
This should be placed in the Ad-Aware SE installation directory, 
which usually is *C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE\*
Make sure that Ad-Aware SE is closed before you do this.
Then open Ad-Aware and confirm that the latest Definition File is installed by checking the Initialization Status in the main program window.


----------



## jfa57 (Jan 16, 2008)

Would you be able to give me step by step instructions. I just can't seem to get this to update.


----------



## jfa57 (Jan 16, 2008)

Would anyone out there be able to give me detailed step by step instructions on how to get me to update my Adaware program manually. I've gone on Lavasofts website and downloaded the zip file and it appears to be in C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Adaware SE Personal but I can't get it to update. Initialization status still indicates Dec 27/2007 as the last dated update. 

Thank you


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

*I think you will find Adaware SE expired on December 31st 2007....*

Read about it here http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/index.php?showtopic=15293


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

I believe that Ad-Aware 2007 doesn't support 98-ME.
If you don't have a program to unzip the file, you need to download
one. I think I used this one when I was using Me.
FreeZip
You will need this or some program to unzip the zip file to extract the 
update file inside it. This is the file you need in the Ad-Aware directory.
I use SuperAntiSpyware free version on my wife's 98SE machine after Ad-Aware Se
ran out.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Looks like you are right Augie65,I just checked,thanks for pointing that out :up: I will remove the post ....


----------



## jfa57 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you to Augie69 for your help. I was able to finally update Adaware. I did not have a program to unzip my files. The problem I'm having now is when it opens it indicates that the updates are 730487 days old and according to Adaware the new definition files should of corrected that. I reinstalled them and the error continues. Any suggestions.

Thank you


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

I can only guess that the problem is because it isn't supported any more.
I would try the program I suggested above. I use it on my XP and my wife 
uses it on her 98SE. You need a program that is up to date with definitions
as spyware changes.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

> There was a flaw in the latest definition update file (SE1R213) which reported Ad-Aware SE Plus, Pro and Enterprises definition file as being 730845 days out of date. This issue has now been resolved. Please update Ad-Aware SE to obtain the repaired file.


http://www.lavasoft.com/support/securitycenter/blog/

Zee


----------



## jfa57 (Jan 16, 2008)

Augie 65, Blue Zee and others, thank you for your prompt replies. I was able to resolve my issues with Adaware and my ME operating system with your help.

Thanks Guys


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

:up:


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

It appears that the last definitions for Ad-Aware SE were

SE1R210 27.12.2007

You can still use Spybot 1.3 and Spyware Blaster 3.5.1; it appears these companies will allow their new definitions to install regardless of the version of software you are running, which is the way I think it _should_ be.

Also, I have noticed that when I clear all my cookies and then run a Ad-Aware scan that Ad-Aware doesn't find any threats, which leads me to believe one of two things: a) most threats are stored in cookies, or b) most spyware is not being created for these legacy systems anymore, or at least are not compatible with them (try running a Windows XP virus on Windows 98, you CAN'T!)


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Latest definitions are SE1R213 14.01.2008 downloadable from

http://www.lavasoft.com/support/securitycenter/blog/

Top right button.

Unzip to C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE\

Please read through the posts...

Zee


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

We learn something new everyday. Thanks for the update Blue Zee.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------



## mopower440 (Feb 25, 2002)

so, can you use the new ad-aware 2007 with windows ME or not?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

mopower440 said:


> so, can you use the new ad-aware 2007 with windows ME or not?


No.


----------

